# Joint care



## HeiseTX (Jul 2, 2020)

What's your proven supps/injectables or modalities that help joints and the connective tissue.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 2, 2020)

deca
glucosamine
turmeric
sure theres others, those are just what i've used and seen benefits


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> deca
> glucosamine
> turmeric
> sure theres others, those are just what i've used and seen benefits



Good list. Chondroitin is also one that you find regularly paired with glucosamine for joint health. 

Make sure your dietary fats are adequate and you aren't crashing your e2. Crash your e2 and you'll feel like the tin man in short order.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 2, 2020)

I neglected stretching when I was younger and paid the price for it for a long time until I got into the habit of being as disciplined in that as I am in my workouts.   

Most chronic joint issues are caused by a combination of muscle imbalances/ weaknesses.   Correct those  before permanent damage is done and you can be relatively joint pain free.


----------



## CJ (Jul 2, 2020)

If a movement doesn't feel right, I don't do it. There's plenty of other exercises to do.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 2, 2020)

I've found a baseline GPP/mobility program to be hugely beneficial.

There are a thousand ways to skin this particular cat, but it really boils down to this:

Stay active outside of the gym.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 2, 2020)

I use an air tight container with a 62% humidity control dank pack...wait, what were we talking about again?


----------



## Big Mikey (Jul 2, 2020)

The claims of Glucosamine is that increases synovial fluid release in the joint & assists in rebuilding cartilage. The science on the supplement is inconsistent, with studies claiming it's beneficial as well as others claiming it to be pure placebo. The science on glucosamine is consistent with the vast majority of all supplements in the sense of hard scientific data on benefits being lacking, leaving decisions up to consumers to decide if a supplement product actually benefits them or not. 
    In contrast, the science on joint mobility exercises including static & dynamic stretching for reducing chronic joint pain is quite solid. This is what I did to correct my chronic back, joint pain after my two hip replacement surgeries & it worked extremely well. 
    Presently I'm taking glucosamine, MSM & Boswella. When I run out I'm not going to take it for 2 months to see if I notice any significant difference. Odds are, I won't. The only two supplements I've ever used that are clearly beneficial is Creatine Monohydrate & BCAA. I don't consider protein powder or anabolics "supplements." One is food & the other is drugs. That's quite different from OTC supplements.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 2, 2020)

My ridiculously long list of supplements for joint health:

1. Muscle Feast Collagen
2. Now Glucosamine & Chondroitin with MSM

...that will be all


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 2, 2020)

Deca hands down!!


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 2, 2020)

FISH OIL and the PSO-RITE(mainly for hips and lower back) with everything above


----------



## deejeff442 (Jul 7, 2020)

I get meloxicam and deca from my doc... I,couldnt sleep with joint pain especially my shoulder 
Now,feeling pretty good.


----------

